# so i get a call at 4 am well



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

my dad called and wanted me to take him out to tag out ..well with me being sick and all... how can you say no to your dad ....so we get set up put out my 10 dollar decoys .. waited for shooting time made one call then another ..had hens talking back ...after 10 min they were on the ground ....out in the decoys we were watching the hens for 5 min when a nice tom showed up 20 feet from the blind oh my ..so we waited to see if any more would show up so i could get a shot some time this year ..well dad tag out with a great big old tom 11.5 in beard 1 3/4 spurs 26 lbs 









nice one dad


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Tell your dad congrats. That's a nice bird. I am surprised that he was able to get up that early


----------



## fisherman33 (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice job on the big old bird. Those are some hooks


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

I_Shock_Em said:


> Tell your dad congrats. That's a nice bird. I am surprised that he was able to get up that early


you i about fell over and we still made it in the woods with 15 mins to go :woot::woot: hes a big boy now


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

If you would've been using Zink's new $80 decoy you would've tagged out after the phone rang at 4:01 a.m.  Congrats to you both, great bird!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Minnowhead said:


> If you would've been using Zink's new $80 decoy you would've tagged out after the phone rang at 4:01 a.m.  Congrats to you both, great bird!


NOW THATS FUNNY RIGHT THERE


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Congrats to Dad! Nice turkey...tell them guys you don't always have to be up early. Just need to be up at the right time


----------

